# Make your own Box Canvas



## AshBash (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi,

I am just adding the finishing touches to a number of reburbished rooms and came accross a DIY Box Canvas kit, basically you chose a photo, print it on the canvas provided using your home printer (any printer will work trust me!) and frame using the kit provided. so simple and a great addition to my walls. Just made a tryptich using the Triple Pack. 

Its by a company called You frame

AshBash


----------

